# me harto a llorar (hartar / hartarse)



## mariannef

Bonjour!
Dans un poème, je lis " Me harto a llorar", je comprends le sens de cette phrase, mais n'arrive pas à la traduire..
Je pleure à n'en plus pouvoir? ça me semble incorrect.
Quelqu'un aurait-il LA traduction?
D'avance, MERCI!
Marianne


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je pense à _Je pleure toutes les larmes de mon corps _, mais c'est trop long ! ou _Je pleure à chaudes larmes , _mais cela ne correspond pas vraiment à l'idée d'épuisement qui est dans hartarse. Peut-être _Je me répands en pleurs_ ?

Attendons de meilleures réponses.


----------



## Salome_612

Bonjour!
L'idée de la phrase c'est que le je poétique en a tellement marre qu'il peut même pleurer. Donc, ce n'est pas exactement "je pleure à n'en plus pouvoir" (dans ce cas on dirait "me harto _de _llorar") mais "j'en ai tellement marre que je peux pleurer". Évidemment, ce n'est pas une traduction exquise!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- tout mon soûl

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je dirais:

*- je ne cesse de pleurer*


----------



## bensinfal

Bonjour,

La question serait peut être "pourquoi pleure t'il" ?
Suivant le contexte, il peut s'ennuyer, ou en avoir assez, à en pleurer, ne cesser de pleurer (comme le dit Victor), s'extenuer à pleurer...


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

El verbo _hartar_ no siempre significa _saciar, _ni tampoco sugiere siempre la idea de_ épuisement _que indica J. F. de Troyes_. _A menudo lo utilizamos con el sentido de _mucho_. Simplemente.

_Con este humorista me harto de reír. _(Me río mucho)
_En el partido de ayer me harté de meter goles_. (Metí muchos goles)
_Como veas esa película, te vas a hartar de llorar._ (Vas a llorar mucho)
Etc.,etc.

Y en Andalucía emplean mucho el sustantivo _hartada _(aunque no pronuncian la última sílaba):

_No pude entrar porque había una hartá de gente en la cola. _(Había mucha gente haciendo cola).

Alors, pour moi: _*je pleure beaucoup*_, tout simplement, sauf si le contexte... (comme d'habitude) me fait changer d'avis.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Encajaría aquí "j'en ai marre de pleurer"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pinairun said:


> ¿Encajaría aquí "j'en ai marre de pleurer"?


No del todo, *Pina*, eso sería "estoy harto de llorar".


----------



## Pinairun

Víctor Pérez said:


> No del todo, *Pina*, eso sería "estoy harto de llorar".



Ya, está claro. Gracias, Víctor.


----------



## mariannef

muchisimas gracias a todos! me habéis ayudado mucho! Estoy de acuerdo con la traduction "je pleure beaucoup", gracias por tu explicacion! todo esta muy claro!
la frase viene de un poema :
"  Me gusta mucho el colegio
y nada las vacaciones
estar comiendo fresas en diciembre
y en mayo muchos turrones
Estar jugando no me divierte
no quiero cine ni tele
prefiero siempre estar estudiando
y estar haciendo deberes . 
El el recreo me aburro 
sin trabajar no sé estar 
*por eso llegando a junio 
siempre me harto a llorar *.
Si te cuesta creerlo 
lo pones al revés"


----------



## Salome_612

Hola! Insisto que para mí "me harto _a_ llorar" no es "je pleure beaucoup", porque eso sería en todo caso "me harto _de _llorar". La preposición "a" está marcando allí lo mismo que "hasta". Es decir, el yo poético se cansa, se harta, se aburre _hasta el punto de llorar_, que no es para nada lo mismo, a mi entender, que "llorar mucho/pleurer beaucoup".
Saludos!


----------



## jprr

Salome_612 said:


> Hola! Insisto que para mí "me harto _a_ llorar" .... Es decir, el yo poético se cansa, se harta, se aburre _hasta el punto de llorar_, ....


En français de tous les jours  : je m'ennuie _*à*_ pleurer  
ou encore, un peu plus "chic" : je m'ennuie _*à en*_ pleurer


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Salome_612 said:


> Hola! Insisto que para mí "me harto _a_ llorar" no es "je pleure beaucoup", porque eso sería en todo caso "me harto _de _llorar". La preposición "a" está marcando allí lo mismo que "hasta". Es decir, el yo poético se cansa, se harta, se aburre _hasta el punto de llorar_, que no es para nada lo mismo, a mi entender, que "llorar mucho/pleurer beaucoup".
> Saludos!


Si damos por buena la preposición 'a' (y, en verdad, no hay motivo para no hacerlo pese a que creí que era un error de tipeo), tienes razón *Salome*: significaría 'me harto hasta llorar'. En ese caso, para la traducción, si elegimos el verbo 's'ennuyer', podríamos decir: *je m'ennuie à en pleurer.

*Edit: veo que* jprr* se me ha adelantado


----------



## Lampiste

Salome_612 said:


> Hola! Insisto que para mí "me harto _a_ llorar" no es "je pleure beaucoup", porque eso sería en todo caso "me harto _de _llorar". La preposición "a" está marcando allí lo mismo que "hasta". Es decir, el yo poético se cansa, se harta, se aburre _hasta el punto de llorar_, que no es para nada lo mismo, a mi entender, que "llorar mucho/pleurer beaucoup".
> Saludos!




Siento no estar de acuerdo contigo, Salome. 

En este tipo de oraciones, el verbo _hartar _exige la preposición _*de *_(por ejemplo, _hartarse de jugar_), esa es la forma correcta, si bien la Academia también admite el uso en este caso de la preposición _*a *_(_hartarse a jugar_) pero le da el sello de expresión coloquial. Esto quiere decir que ambas expresiones, aunque una sea más formal que la otra, significan lo mismo y, por lo tanto, _hartase __*a*_ no significa _hartarse __*hasta*_, como tú indicas.

En mi anterior mensaje dije que quizá cambiase de opinión al conocer el contexto. Bien, pues ahora que lo conozco me reafirmo en lo dicho, puesto que (y esto ya es subjetivo) me parece normal que la mayoría de los alumnos se alegren cuando llegan las vacaciones, y también entendería que alguien, aunque fuese una excepción, echase alguna lagrimita de nostalgia pensando en los compañeros de curso, en el ambiente estudiantil, en las asignaturas que le apasionan, etc. etc., de acuerdo, pero de ahí a que se ahogue en mares de llanto...   

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Leyendo el texto entero, yo también lo interpreto como "lloro mucho". Me sumo a la opción de Martine (#4), me parece que el "soûl" expresa bien lo del hartazgo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lampiste said:


> si bien la Academia también admite el uso en este caso de la preposición _*a *_(_hartarse a jugar_) pero le da el sello de expresión coloquial.


Parece admisible que sea una expresión coloquial y no dudo de que eso sea así y creo, *Lampiste*, que sería interesante que transcribieras exactamente lo que dice la Academia (y dónde) o que nos pases el enlace.


----------



## Lampiste

Víctor Pérez said:


> Parece admisible que sea una expresión coloquial y no dudo de que eso sea así y creo, *Lampiste*, que sería interesante que transcribieras exactamente lo que dice la Academia (y dónde) o que nos pases el enlace.




Con mucho gusto, Víctor:

Copio y pego lo que yo quiero destacar , aunque a continuación te paso el enlace:

*hartar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘llenar(se) completamente o atiborrar(se)’ y, como pronominal, ‘hacer algo abundante(mente) [...] se construye con un complemento introducido por _*de*__:_[...] Coloquialmente se usa a veces la preposición _*a*_

Del DPD (clic).

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias, *Lampista*, pero sigo con mis reservas: el DPD, aunque proporciona un ejemplo con un sustantivo ('se hartó a vitaminas'), no especifica que sea válido con un infinitivo (tu 'hartarse a jugar'). 

No descarto aún la validez de la explicación de *Salomé.*


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que tanto se oye "se hartó a vino" como "se hartó a beber vino". Claro que el que se oiga no es tanto como que lo acepte la RAE... Pero quien escribió eso quizá no consultara primero a los académicos, y sí a lo que se oye.


----------



## Lampiste

Víctor Pérez said:


> No descarto aún la validez de la explicación de *Salomé.*



Estás en tu derecho, estimado Víctor.

En cualquier caso, sobre la expresión _se harta* hasta *llorar_, que la propia *Salome *explica que significa "se harta, se aburre _*hasta* el punto de llorar_," aseguraría que en términos de litros de lágrimas –que _grosso modo _es lo que estamos debatiendo– contiene una cantidad mucho menor que la de "llorar mucho" .

No quiero ser pesado (o ya lo he sido), así que lo dejo aquí. Saludos cordiales.
.


----------



## Salome_612

Lampiste said:


> Siento no estar de acuerdo contigo, Salome.
> 
> En este tipo de oraciones, el verbo _hartar _exige la preposición _*de *_(por ejemplo, _hartarse de jugar_), esa es la forma correcta, si bien la Academia también admite el uso en este caso de la preposición _*a *_(_hartarse a jugar_) pero le da el sello de expresión coloquial. Esto quiere decir que ambas expresiones, aunque una sea más formal que la otra, significan lo mismo y, por lo tanto, _hartase __*a*_ no significa _hartarse __*hasta*_, como tú indicas.
> 
> En mi anterior mensaje dije que quizá cambiase de opinión al conocer el contexto. Bien, pues ahora que lo conozco me reafirmo en lo dicho, puesto que (y esto ya es subjetivo) me parece normal que la mayoría de los alumnos se alegren cuando llegan las vacaciones, y también entendería que alguien, aunque fuese una excepción, echase alguna lagrimita de nostalgia pensando en los compañeros de curso, en el ambiente estudiantil, en las asignaturas que le apasionan, etc. etc., de acuerdo, pero de ahí a que se ahogue en mares de llanto...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo bonito de compartir idioma, como dice una gran amiga española! Y lo interesante de estas discusiones para conocerlo de a poco un poco más...
Mira, no hubiera imaginado nunca el uso de la preposición "a" en este tipo de construcción, por aquí realmente ninguna de las expresiones que han dicho, como "me harto a vitaminas", "se hartó a vino", son utilizadas.
Sin embargo, tengo que decir que aún mantengo mis reservas, porque observando el contexto (y por supuesto sigue siendo subjetivo) tanto uno como otro significado me parecen más que posibles:

"El el recreo me aburro 
sin trabajar no sé estar 
*por eso llegando a junio 
siempre me harto a llorar *.
Si te cuesta creerlo 
lo pones al revés".

Se trata de un muchachito más que estudioso, al que no le gusta jugar y estar sin estudiar. Entonces, llegando junio, que creo que es cuando ustedes tienen vacaciones de verano, él puede simplemente: llorar mucho (porque es muy estudioso y no tiene escuela) o hartarse (en el sentido de aburrirse) hasta el punto de llorar.
No descartaría ninguna, y que viva la lengua española!


Edit: Lampiste, acabo de ver otro mensaje tuyo al final. No pensaba en litros de lágrimas, me has hecho reír!
Lo dejamos, pero gracias por el espacio de discusión.


----------



## Pancar

Al ver el poema estoy más de acuerdo con la frase propuesta por Víctor Pérez, "je ne cesse de pleurer", le da más fuerza. El poema es un juego: lo que quiere decir es lo contrario a lo que dice. La clave la dan los dos últimos versos. Al ponerlo todo del revés, cuanto más énfasis ponemos en llorar más sonora será la risa.
¿Puede ser? Saludos.


----------

